# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Lg W2042s

## tasoskio

καλησπερα σε ολους.
εχω 2 ιδιες οθονες LG W2042s.
kai oi 2 οθονες εχουνε σωστες τασεις στα τροφοδοτικα αλλα ειδα οτι και στις 2 οθονες τα main board  εχουνε 1 τρανσιστορ το Q601 to  οποιο εχει σκασει απο πισω απο το σωμα.
τα στοιχεια που γραφουνε πανω στα τρανσιστορ ειναι A1241 YK829 kai to αλλο γραφει A1241 YK831.
απο τα service manual ειδα οτι το Q601  το αναφερει ως KST 3904 NPN.
το συγκεκριμενο τρανσιστορ το αναφερει στο google ως SMD kai Εμφανισιακα δεν μοιαζουνε  αλλα μοιαζει αυτο που εχει καει με το 2N3904.
ειναι κινησιμα εξαρτηματακια??
παιδια για πειτε την γνωμη σας?

σας ευχαριστω

----------

